# 4 year old female whippet needing a new home



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought i will post this on here but i dont think it will be long before she is in a new home 

This 4 year old whippet is a red fawn with white trim she is up to date with jabs and worming and she is getting spayed 2morrow so won't be ready until the weekend 28th 29th nov the owner is going to email me over some pictures 2night which i will post on here


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

theres plenty of people on the whippet forum looking


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> theres plenty of people on the whippet forum looking


I dont use it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Picture ................


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! Whoever takes them on will be very lucky.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish i could but my fella wont let me


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i see the've been cross posted now so won,t be long before someone grabs them :aureola:


----------



## debweb (Nov 15, 2009)

tried to pm merlins mum but her box is full! she's gorgeous and i'd like to know more even though sh's not a pup, i'm swayed


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

debweb said:


> tried to pm merlins mum but her box is full! she's gorgeous and i'd like to know more even though sh's not a pup, i'm swayed


Sorted it now - it's Nat1979 you really need to contact! Good luck, both dogs are lovely aren't they!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Misty is being spayed on fri now as the vets canceled the op


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Some more pictures 

And some more info from owner 

Misty is housetrained, definately ok left alone for a few hours, she is crate trained so I would probably pop her in a crate if left alone (as you know, whippets can chew !) 
she is trained to sit (especially for treats), I don't think it would be a problem seperating them, as long as she wasn't alone all day, every day (as that's why I'm re-homing her)

I work in Essex (Basildon), so would be happy to take her to a new owner. She is great in the car, once again it has been in a crate, but no vomiting etc also she is very affectionate


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

oh she is so pretty


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*HOMED*

Thankyou to everyone that helped


----------

